# Can cockatiels eat Pickles???



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

I was eating a pickle tonight and Edward kept eyeing it. I didn't let him have any, but I wondered if he could. :blink:


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

I don't think it will harm him. The green probably interested him, but he would probably look at it strangly when he takes a bite.


----------



## Di_dee1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Pickles are pickled in vinegar aren't they? To my mind then they would be safe. I think it would depend what it was that was pickled. Here we have many kinds, some would be fine, others with onion no.


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

Vinegar is supposed to be quite good for them....i have seen it suggested it be added to their water in a couple of articles
Mikey


----------



## Di_dee1 (Feb 20, 2009)

I add it now and then to mine and clean with it as it is bird safe.


----------



## whytedragon (Jun 8, 2009)

Isn't there alot of salt in pickling? I'm not sure...but I would think anything in moderation would be fine...well, almost anything, of course there are the obvious things to avoid...but I don't see Pickles as one of them..in moderation. He may like them though, I don't think he'll mind the taste..my birds eat hot peppers and love them..they make my nose burn, lol.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

There's TONS of salt in pickling. So if you give it to him, don't let him have more than a bite or two.


----------



## stacey101 (Aug 4, 2009)

Vinager is safe for birds? i would never of thought of that


----------



## Di_dee1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh yes. Apple cider vinegar is used to clean cages, rinse sprouts to aid in stopping bacteria growth and many recommend some given in the water at times as a general health aid, especially if the bird looks a bit off. I think I read somewhere that it can help combat yeast problems as well.

http://www.naturalbird.com/mcwatters/acv_for_birds.htm

Apple cider vinegar is not used in pickles though. I don't give them to mine but a bite here and there like with anything salty should not hurt them.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> Vinager is safe for birds?


It's safe in small quantities. That means a few drops of ACV in the drinking water for example. You wouldn't want to offer a bird a drink of straight vinegar.


----------



## Di_dee1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Ugggghhhh no. I do a few drops in the water. Humans though take it straight.


----------



## whytedragon (Jun 8, 2009)

Here's another nifty thing about Apple Cider Vinegar. I'm a dog groomer, and NEVER use anything but ACV and water in the dog's ears. My Standard Poo got a MASSSSSSIVE infection in both ears (I'm talking about oozing and horrible smelling), she loves to dig, and I put off cleaning them for awhile due to my schedule, until I noticed the infection. I cleaned them up, plucked them, and put some ACV and water in a spray bottle and cleaned her ears once daily with this, and the infection was completely got in a couple of days. So the next time your dog gets an infection, clean with this before the vet...it's safe to use and works like a charm...unless you've let the infection go on for far too long..which is unnecessary anyway.


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hmm, it does have a lot of salt and it was pickled with garlic, which I thought was a no no. I think I'd rather be super safe than sorry, so I probably won't let him try it.


----------



## Di_dee1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Tiels love garlic (I have seen on boards but have not used, Please someone correct me if I am wrong) and spicy. Mine HAVE to have their dried chili flakes in their food. Cinnamon sticks too they love to eat and play with.


----------

